# Lightroom integration with Amazon Cloud Drive



## Fernando Lisboa (Mar 7, 2017)

Does anyone already make this, i have Amazon Cloud Drive where all my photos and videos are localized, and i would integrated with lighroom, any idea ?

cheers


----------



## rob211 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've tried to import from the Cloud Drive folder and it was just hideously slow. But I can use a publish to hard drive function to send stuff there. What kind of integration are you seeking?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Mar 7, 2017)

I did a lot of experimenting on it, and there are quite a few issues.  The most fundamental one is that it's really designed for mobile applications, and Amazon has purposely made it more difficult for it to be a pure storage solution, the API is weighted against that, and throttling and rules make it hard to capitalize on that "unlimited" use.

I tried a couple programs as a real backup solution with it, Cloudberry will do it (but they themselves recommend against using it), Goodsync will do it (and it worked better than Cloudberry but was still problem prone). 

Also, if you have video or other data you want backed up (e.g. the catalog itself) it doesn't count as photos, so you need to pay extra if you have much that are not photos.  Fortunately it does recognize most raw file types as photos.

There is nothing innate in ACD that supports backup needs such as point in time versioning, it's purely a place to dump files, any structure has to be imposed on it by you and/or your backup program.


----------

